# steering coupler



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

Got my new steering box and am confused about the coupler. where does the bracket go? took a guess in the 2nd pic. My old leaky one didn't have this part :confused
Also I was going to take off the coupler and match it up to the steering shaft but its really tight (lol) like it's not supposed to be removed......
Don't I need to be able to slide it about to get minimum endplay? or is there supposed to be any?
thanks as always 
Tk


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

TK,
The purpose of that bracket is to pass ground thru the coupler (rag joint) for the horn, part of it should attach to the column and the other part should connect to the steering box shaft .


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

And as for the press-on spline fit, take a tapered cold chisel or slot screw driver (or any wedge shaped piece of metal like a hammer wedge) and insert it in the seam to help spread the joint. WD 40 helps, too.


----------



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

I bolted it onto the car. I tried to center the steering wheel and guesstimate the center of travel of the box but its off 
Is I supposed to spread the seam enough to let it turn about the shaft for alignment purposes?
How do I get the box centered so the steering wheel is centered too?
:confused
(today)hmmmm... I removed the box and have the "v" pointing down about 1 1/2 turns(of steering wheel) on either side....mayhaps making too much of this?
Guessing to put the pitman arm on, I need to straighten the wheels and?? Is the "seam" gonna give me my final "get the steering wheel straight adjustment??
thanks as always
Tk


----------

